# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  Ой у гаю, при Дунаю

## TATY

Hello. Milla Jovovich, the Ukrainian born actress who played the 5th Element in the 5th Element, and was the lead in Resident Evil, and released a very very good album in 1994, called the Divine Comedy.
Here's a photo of her:  
Anyways, the last track was a Ukrainian folk song listed as In a Glade.
I couldn't find a link to Milla's version, but I did find it sung by Trio Marenich: http://www.chamber.nross.ru/ksp/support/sm3-1.html 
Here be the lyrics: 
Ой у гаю при Дунаю 
Соловей щебече. 
Він свою всю пташину 
До гніздечка кличе. 
Ох тьох, тьох, і, тьох, тьох, тьох, 
Соловей щебече. 
Він свою всю пташину 
До гніздечка кличе. 
Ой у гаю при Дунаю 
Там музика грає, 
Бас гуде, скрипка плаче 
- Милий мій гуляє. 
Ох тьох, тьох, і, тьох, тьох, тьох, 
Там музика грає, 
Бас гуде, скрипка плаче 
- Милий мій гуляє. 
Ой у гаю при Дунаю тужу самотою. 
Плачу тужу, ще й ридаю, Милий, за тобою. 
Ох тьох, тьох, і, тьох, тьох, тьох, 
Соловей щебече. 
Він свою всю пташину 
До гніздечка кличе. 
Ох тьох, тьох, і, тьох, тьох, тьох, 
Там музика грає, 
Бас гуде, скрипка плаче 
- Милий мій гуляє.  
I can find a translations of the song, but none of them include this line: *Ох тьох, тьох, і, тьох, тьох, тьох,*  
What does Тьох mean.  
BTW. Milla's father is Serbian and was born in Belgrade, moved to Albania, then fleed to Kiev in the USSR. Where he met Milla's Russian born mother. When Milla was 4 they moved to London, and then to Seatlle.

----------


## brett

You're a genius TATY. That song was absolutely drop dead gorgeous! That's the kind of music is that inspired me to the Eastern European countries cultures, and therefore to this forum. I'm going to have to hunt this trio down. I'll try, anyway. Thanks. 
As for Milla, I don't like the modelling industry, nor her acting, but I saw her interviewed on David Letterman and I found her very interesting. Music is her calling, as far as I'm concerned. I actually like People Tree Sessions better, well in a way. It's a bit spotty, and repeats alot of the themes, but has some great moments. Divine Comedy isn't quirky enough for me to buy it, but it is nice music.

----------


## TATY

There is an online shop that sells Ukrainian music:  http://www.umka.com.ua/eng/

----------


## JJ

> I can find a translations of the song, but none of them include this line: *Ох тьох, тьох, і, тьох, тьох, тьох,*

 This is an imitation of nightingale's singing.

----------


## Dogboy182

Hm. I had a freaking feeling she was russian. I mean, did u see the latest resident evil? Everyone had russian names and spoke with russian accents for some reason. Exept for the black gangster who was of course an extreme badass.

----------


## N

The site dedicated to Ukrainian folk songs:  http://ukrsong.narod.ru/htmls/spivaky.html 
My "top list":  http://ukrsong.narod.ru/htmls/ognevyy.html
Кохана http://ukrsong.narod.ru/htmls/gnatyuk.html
Ясени. 
Пісня про рушник.
Летять, ніби чайки.  http://ukrsong.narod.ru/htmls/verevki.html
Жінко моя.

----------


## translationsnmru

From "Cheremshina" (another well-know Ukranian folk song): "Тьохнув пiсню соловей за гаем"

----------


## TATY

> The site dedicated to Ukrainian folk songs:  http://ukrsong.narod.ru/htmls/spivaky.html 
> My "top list":  http://ukrsong.narod.ru/htmls/ognevyy.html
> Кохана http://ukrsong.narod.ru/htmls/gnatyuk.html
> Ясени. 
> Пісня про рушник.
> Летять, ніби чайки.  http://ukrsong.narod.ru/htmls/verevki.html
> Жінко моя.

 Unfortunately, unless you live in the CIS, narod.ru sites are painfully slow.

----------


## Dogboy182

She always does movies where you see her boobs.

----------


## Pravit

Wow, didn't know she was born in Ukraine, always thought she was Serbian or "around that area" Eastern European. So she can actually speak Ukrainian?

----------


## Dogboy182

That's probly the language she was speaking in the 5th element.  ::

----------


## TATY

> Wow, didn't know she was born in Ukraine, always thought she was Serbian or "around that area" Eastern European. So she can actually speak Ukrainian?

 On her official site it say she speaks fluent Serbian, English, French and Russian. Her dad was Serbian and her mum Russian, and she left Ukraine age 5 so she won't have had much exposure to the language.

----------


## Pravit

So how did she sing that song in Ukrainian? Badly?  ::

----------


## TATY

> So how did she sing that song in Ukrainian? Badly?

 No, her pronunciation seems to be perfect to me. They aren't really any sounds in Ukrainian that aren't present in the other languages she speaks, other than Ukrainian Г.

----------


## Lampada

Мелодiйна українська пicня: http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=02

----------

